# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Waabi Innovation Inc., self-driving technology, Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Website - waabi.ai

youtube.com/channel/UCNJWh6U6vfTz77SJCeWZloQ

twitter.com/Waabi_ai

linkedin.com/company/waabi

Founder and CEO - Raquel Urtasun

Products and projects:

self-driving technology

----------

